# Any thoughts on how to get these rocks that are rusted onto this off or if it should be cleaned at all?



## cowsgomoo (Oct 26, 2020)

This is my first “Maryland blue” container so I’d rather not mess it up trying to break it off.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Oct 26, 2020)

The pics would definitely help!


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 26, 2020)

I would get a nail just lightly press it through the middle and it will slowly come off. That what I do and I haven’t broken any


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 26, 2020)

Might try soaking the lid in lemon juice over night and see if it will twist off or crumble apart.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 26, 2020)

Could try vinegar as well overnight.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 26, 2020)

If you just want to remove the lid completely it's not hard, those things weren't thick and you could easily remove it with some needlenose pliers or the like.  If you want to remove the rust but keep the lid intact I think that'll be a lost cause, it seems pretty rusted through.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 27, 2020)

I like the rusty top. I got a yellow wine bottle with a stony rust covered cap. Just adds to the age for me, not that old anyway.

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Thetf2jack (Oct 27, 2020)

cowsgomoo said:


> The pics would definitely help!


those aren’t rocks that is actually rust so I would recommend just leaving it as is if you want to keep the lid on, I’ve messed with jars like that that still have the kids and when I try to remove anything it just takes part of the lid off


----------



## EdsFinds (Oct 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the rusty top. I got a yellow wine bottle with a stony rust covered cap. Just adds to the age for me, not that old anyway.
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your reply to this question is exactly what I was just going to ask! I'll ask it nonetheless. Should I keep the rusted lids on any old bottles I find? Does it detract or add the value if you do or do not remove the rusted lid?


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 28, 2020)

Leaving the rusted lids on any old bottles or jars are just a matter of individual preference I believe.  Some collectors like their collection to be sparkly clean, others like the crusty look!


----------



## cowsgomoo (Oct 29, 2020)

I tried vinegar overnight and it loosened it all up. I took a bamboo chopstick and started to force it off and then the lid just broke apart into big pieces.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Thetf2jack (Oct 29, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Your reply to this question is exactly what I was just going to ask! I'll ask it nonetheless. Should I keep the rusted lids on any old bottles I find? Does it detract or add the value if you do or do not remove the rusted lid?


I like taking the kids off to see what substances are left in the jars


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (Nov 4, 2020)

I find that water is a good solvent for rust. Try soaking and allow it to dry. Repeat. Light scrubbing will remove much of the concretions.
Might try CLR.


----------



## greenbay1108 (Nov 8, 2020)

vingar and coke a cola will work on the rust


----------

